# 40% OFF All Research Liquids



## ElitePeptides (Jan 12, 2015)

Ok guys, to kick off the new year we are offering 40% off ALL of our research liquids.  Simply type in the coupon code "40offchems" at checkout and all of your research liquids will be discounted by 40%.    Keep in mind that our peptides are BOGO free!

www.ElitePeptides.com/research-liquids

40offchems


----------

